# Advice on Brackish Tank



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello again,
I wasn't sure where to put this but I've been contemplating starting a brackish tank out of my 55 hexagon tank, but the websites I've found said about the same basic things and hardly what really matters. I wanted to get some mollies, rainbowfish, and maybe some monos, bala shark, scat, emperor tetra, bumblebee goby if they are all compatable and/or if my lfs has any. But idk, would it be a massacre? 
Thanks


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

the bulk of what i know about brackish tanks is how much better the fish look when housed properly. I would think that the mollies wouldn't be compatible with the scats and monos.

good luck and please share your experience (good or bad) with this project.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

I would suggest against a hex tank. I am running one right now and it's not all that fun since it's planted and just today I dropped one of my firemouths into it from my other tank. It took me pulling out about 10 plants and the driftwood to finally catch him. I have seen hex tanks work with angel fish but right now I see it more of a hindrance for a community tank, since you are not able to lay out a tank with distinct areas. Good luck to you with whatever you chose.
john


----------



## sciencebuff93 (Feb 14, 2008)

> I would suggest against a hex tank. I am running one right now and it's not all that fun since it's planted and just today I dropped one of my firemouths into it from my other tank. It took me pulling out about 10 plants and the driftwood to finally catch him. I have seen hex tanks work with angel fish but right now I see it more of a hindrance for a community tank.


Point taken. I've tore down the tank I mentioned a couple times and certain fish (especially clown loaches) can ruin the whole tank just in the process of trying to take them out. And not to mention that its two foot deep! But it's the only large tank I have for fish (unless I put my turtle in the hex). But if I wanted to do monos at least, what do you think would be compatible with them?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You could make a moss tank and put freshwater shrimps in it.......


----------



## skarasek (Aug 25, 2008)

Monos, any type of scat, and the bumblebee gobies are all brackish fish, but I'm not sure how well a bala or emperor tetra would do. I currently have a small ruby scat, about 2 inches, and he is a bully. He killed two of my archers, both almost twice his size. My tank was a bit small though, so that probably didn't help. They do get large, and more aggressive as they age. Monos too, but the combination of those two together would be fine. And the bumblebee cat will hide, and you wont ever see him, so he won't get bothered at all. I have a 29 brackish tank with that scat, one archer, three mollies, some mosquito fish, and seven golden wonder killies (not brackish, but have been doing GREAT in my tank). I plan on getting a mono or two for my tank, as it isn't big enough to house more than that, but the more the marrier with those. And I plan to get a figure 8 puffer, because they don't get as big as other puffers. For the bala and emperor, the only way to know is to try. That's what I did with those killies. Just make sure you transition them slowly. If they stop eating and become lathargic, that's when you know it was a failed attempt, and it's time to move them to a fresh tank. Good luck!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

skarasek: DON'T GET THE PUFFER!!!!!!!!! I havent Herd of a puffer yet that wont kill and eat every fish!

My uncle once put a male betta with a puffer, and an hour later the betta was nowere to be seen. Puffers are for a species setup!!!!!


----------

